

BBC Panorama Documentary: Apple's Broken Promises [video] - milesf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVaTl2kW6YU

======
milesf
Unacceptable, Apple. Tim, you can rattle on about how you're deeply offended
by this documentary, but I flat out don't believe you.

Apple has always been a tough company. It's in the DNA, with Jobs' infamous
abuse of early Apple employees. The recent folding of GT Advanced over
sapphire crystal manufacturing failing because of being squeezed.

